# 100 Best Ways !!!



## dick bullard (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay.....here is the situation.....I live in a suburban area and one of the things I hate to contend with is getting rid of my water pan drippings after a good smoke....! Sure I could save them and put in my next smoked beans....but how many beans can I smoke? If I store them in a plastic container and put them in my garbage can....I find myself peering out between the curtains in the front room after the garbage truck has picked up my cans just waiting for this liquid to start dripping out of the truck and leaving a nice line on the asphalt for a block or two!!! Actually there is some humor to that, but it does become a road hazard!!! So now is the time to unleash that creativity that's been stagnet in you for so long and give us your take on some of the most creative ways to dump ! 
STARTERS......

1. Pour them over the fence in your neighbor's yard !

2. Let neighbor"s dog eat them !

3. Use them to give spouse a rub down !

4. Mail them to someone you don't know !


----------



## smokin' dick (Jan 13, 2010)

5. Pour it in the garden, on top of the winter compost. Helps to flavor the vegetables!

6. Even better. Don't use any water. A flower pot base and some foil is your best friend.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 13, 2010)

7. I throw mine out in the lawn or in the ditch in my back yard if there is a lot.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 13, 2010)

I had my son dig a hole in the field (that I own) next door, I fill it with all of my drippings, ashes from my smokers, wood stove, fire pit, cover it up and have him dig a new hole. He thinks its fun to dig because he finds all kind of crap that he referrs to as "treasures"


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 13, 2010)

09. Pour into the rocks, and then hose down for 20 mins so the dogs stop licking the rocks. And say "oh sh*t" everytime I open the smoker realizing I forgot to empty/clean it from the last smoke


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 13, 2010)

10.  Pour it into the sewer drain in front of my house after dark and hope nobody rats me out.  It's just water and liquid fat right.  Worse crap dripping off of cars.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Jan 13, 2010)

11. put it in a soup can and set it along the back fence line to "lure in" the neighborhood cats. ...did i ever mention how much fun Red Ryder bb guns are???LOL


----------



## tn_bbq (Jan 13, 2010)

Bingo.

I have to pour mine either in the trash can or OVER my fence.  Otherwise, my dog will find it and lick the dirt.  She loves BBQ'ing about as much as I do cause she gets to lick up all the drippings.  

I love my dog, but sometimes she just gets in the way.


----------



## kurtsara (Jan 13, 2010)

I got one from my son for xmas, only because he broke my bb gun this past summer

12. Put in plastic bottles and put in dumpster at the mall. Wife has a beauty shop at the mall so it's part of her garbage


----------



## desertlites (Jan 14, 2010)

09. Pour into the rocks, and then hose down for 20 mins  HELLO -you live in Arizona and were running outta water-switch to sand.


----------



## john3198 (Jan 14, 2010)

Put it in a plastic baggie. Put baggie in box. Wrap box like a Christmas present. Leave in unlocked car at mall. Will disappear in seconds.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 14, 2010)

Pour into a small round wastebasket and freeze, then put into a plastic garbage bag.  Gather a few then take to the woods and put out in your salt lick or wildlife cam spots.


----------



## kurtsara (Jan 14, 2010)

You can have one of our lake, although they are froze at the moment


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jan 14, 2010)

Now that's a great idea!!!!!


----------



## jdt (Jan 14, 2010)

13. give it to a crazy fishing buddy who uses it in his doughballs


----------



## brohnson (Jan 14, 2010)

Stock pile it in 5 gallon buckets and use it for bear bait the following year.


----------



## q dawg (Jan 14, 2010)

I save mine up all year in a 5 gal. bucket....then just before winter I us it to seal my asphalt driveway !!! First couple of weeks it's a little hard getting in and out of the attatched garage thought....and if the weather warms up too much the car has a tendency to slide down to the end of my driveway on its own.......??? Ya THINK !!!???

Q Dawg


----------



## dick bullard (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay people...!! Only about 75 more to go....so here are couple more that have real potential.....!

16. Use it to seal your leather work boots !

17. Store it in plastic gallon milk containers in the loft of your garage until you sell the house and let the new owner worry about it !
( I think this one may just have more potential than we realize !!!)


----------



## gnubee (Jan 14, 2010)

18. Leave in a plastic ziplock bag out in full sunlight till bag is puffed up real tight. Then put it in a dark place for a few days to a week. Makes it rancid as all get out, when rubbed on wrists and forehead keeps gnats, chiggers and mosquitos at bay. Also the little woman will not hang around very long talking your ear off. 

19. Warmed and strained thru cheese cloth with some rosemary and bits of dried orange peel added then poured into tuna fish cans with a bit of string for a wick till it sets. Makes a nice Christmas candle to give the mother in law.

20. Take a bit of it back to the back to the Butcher, complain that this vile stuff dripped out of the last brisket he sold you, a surefire refund getter.

21. When a drop or two added to customers tailpipe at your auto repair shop, customer will see that thick blue-black smoke pouring out the back of his car and will gladly agree to that complete engine overhaul you suggested he get.  

22. Makes a nice cross country ski wax.

22. Use it in tanning that deer hide. 

23. Substitute for Brylcream ...... a little gob will do ya! You'll look so debonair.

24. Apply liberally to that squeeky wheel on your lawnmower

25. Mixed with Peanut butter Is a good substitute for 10 w 30 motor oil.

26. Great at burnout contests, slip some onto your competitors tires and enjoy seeing the rear end or their cars brew up in flames. 

27. 1 drop in 150 grains of black powder will convert your bullet into a tracer round.

28. Spray on grassy hill side for a eco friendly summertime ski hill. 

29. Sprayed in a thick layer on the pavement makes crowd control a moot point. 

30. Makes a great trombone oil

31. Rubbed on in generous proportions helps clear up Elephants achne problems.


----------



## garyt (Jan 14, 2010)

Mix with a little Dawn dish washing liquid and pour down the drain.


----------



## dick bullard (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is one I almost forgot......

33.  Use it for a sun tanning lotion and then lay out in the hot sun for an hour or too.  Whether you'll clear the beach or attract a lot a would be Q lovers, I don't know.  Anyway....get out of the sun when you reach an internal temp of 160* (your done)....!


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 16, 2010)

34) Put bucket in back of my truck and drive down the road with tail gate down, when the coast is clear...FLOOR it 

35) Great Replacement for Dapper Dan

36) Great to lube up the golf course at night, fill up the holes

37) Neighbor Pool was a little low last night

38) Give it to my boys in a bucket after dark and tell them they have to take it way back in the yard and watch them run like hell and slosh it all over each other as I yell like a Coyote or the booger man and see which one gets a ass whoopin from momma for playing in it...<------My favorite

39) If you chill it in the fridge you can pull the top off and use it like butter..Good on toast with a nice smokey flavor


----------



## harper072554 (Jan 16, 2010)

I use mine to kill grass along my neighbors fence... They keep wondering what kind of poison I am using to kill their grass for them... I do not tell them either...


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 5, 2010)

I pour out my water pan, and lump charcoal ash into the gulley behind my house,   It will be good plant/deer food I am hoping.


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 5, 2010)

#40 use it like car wax on your windshield to help bead up the water during a rain storm.

#41 use it to rehydrate your windshield wipers

#42 use it instead of axle grease


----------



## rrsteve (Mar 5, 2010)

This is GREAT will it be a sticky?


----------



## q dawg (Mar 5, 2010)

#43...... I'm surprised someone hasn't thought about putting it in a bottle and selling it....they could call it "ANYTHING'....you know us here in the U.S....we'll buy anything !!!

Q Dawg


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 5, 2010)

#88 - fill inflateable kiddy pool and toss in two bikini clad co-eds!

#89 - see if you can hire Fabio to market it as the next "I can't believe it's not butter" flavor!


----------



## csmith2884 (Mar 6, 2010)

....Rub on buddy's tent flaps and sleep soundly in bear country. 


....pour into the spare tire well in ex-wife's trunk.

.....keep a coke bottle sealed under the seat and pour on seat or windshield of the car of the guy who just had to cut you off for the perfect parking spot..
     or in my case the guy who parks across the curb cut-out.


----------

